# How To Choose A Sweetheart



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a review that I picked up today for Sweetheart - 'Great read, great book, great story, great escapism.....just a really solid Sunday read when you need to get away from it all,' a 5 star boost to my week.

http://www.amazon.com/HOW-CHOOSE-SWEETHEART-ebook/dp/B00EJBUCPE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381751053&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+choose+a+sweetheart

It joins a list of pretty good reviews to date.

Thanks,

nigel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nigel,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Just to mention that there are only 5 days left on the Goodreads Giveaway on this one - https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/63054-how-to-choose-a-sweetheart.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a mention that all profits from Sweetheart sales this weekend will go to the charity Children In Need. That's 70% of the cost price.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

The Law Society Of Scotland have reviewed How To Choose A Sweetheart here - http://www.journalonline.co.uk/Magazine/58-12/1013394.aspx and they like it!

Big thanks to them.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

A couple more 5 star reviews for Sweetheart if you're tuning in.

The first's from InD'tale Magazine at http://www.indtale.com/magazine/2014/february/#?page=84

The second is at MeBookshelfAndI at http://mebookshelfandi.co.uk/2014/01/29/review-how-to-choose-a-sweetheart/

Thanks.

Nigel


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm delighted to be in a position to say that 'Sweetheart' has been nominated for the RONE awards over at InD'tale Magazine.

If you read the book and enjoyed it, I'd be grateful if you'd consider voting for it over at http://indtale.com/2014-rone-awards-nominees

Big thanks,

nigel


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

now available via Scribd 

http://www.scribd.com/search?query=how+to+choose+a+sweetheart


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

I wanted to let you know that Sweetheart is now on offer at 99c. It's at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJBUCPE. I suspect that this is my last post in this thread and wasn't going to do it at all - in the end, I decided I should use all angles and couldn't resist (sorry).


----------

